# 1970 Schwinn Super Sport - correct bars and brake levers?



## DrRumack80 (Dec 9, 2022)

I recently got my March, 1970 Super Sport back. This will be a Winter project to put it back to its original configuration. I have all of the original parts that were swapped out when it was converted to a tourist, except for the bars/stem/brake levers. The originals were mislaid and it appears unlikely I will be getting them back.

 I found and purchased what appears to be the correct AVA stem (seller's pic).  It says AVA on top and is not hollow behind the wedge bolt.

What bars are correct for this bike? Are they AVA bars?  I remember the originals were very curved at the tops and seemed to slope down. They were rather narrow too, maybe 38-39cm

Are the brake levers Weinmann/Schwinn Approved with quick releases? I have a set from a later Schwinn road bike with gold-colored quick releases. I don't remember the originals having gold quick releases

Many thanks for any help!


----------



## juvela (Dec 9, 2022)

-----

verify that stem correct diameter for the .833 steerer

verify that stem clamp correct diameter for the correct pattern bar

pedals should be Atom model 440 rather than Union model 40U

here is a correct example with lots of good imagery -













						1970 Schwinn Super Sport Sky Blue | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

1970 Schwinn Super Sport  10 speed racing bicycle in Sky Blue.  Hand brazed chromoly frame, full chrome fork.  24" (61cm)  Recent overhaul, tires, tubes, chain, cables, fresh lube/grease and adjustment all around, cleaned and waxed.  Beautiful Schwinn Lightweight bicycle.  $400 Local pick up in...




					thecabe.com
				





-----


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 9, 2022)

Perfect! That thread is a goldmine of information.  I have the original Atom pedals, complete with the Schwinn-approved toe clips/straps, as well as the long cage Huret rear derailleur. The grease in the pedals has solidified, so an overhaul will be necessary.

The brake levers on that blue SS appear to have the quick releases with buttons and they are silver, matching the lever. I just bought this bar/stem/lever combo on Ebay, that came off a 1969 Varsity. The brake levers look identical to the ones on the blue SS, with the integrated silver quick releases.  Bonus item is the Sierra Brown tape on the bars.


----------



## juvela (Dec 9, 2022)

*-----*

good to read!   😉

sounds like all is well sorted.

pedal note -

1970 was the last full year for the threaded alloy dustcaps with the slot on the Atom model 440

during 1971 they changed to the type with the smooth chrome dustcap which is press fit


-----


-----


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 9, 2022)

juvela said:


> *-----*
> 
> good to read!   😉
> 
> ...



Thanks!  I'll check that before taking them apart. The Atom pedals came off of this bike originally. Hopefully they are the correct earlier units with the threaded caps.

One thing I noticed is that while both rims are Weinmann alloy 27", the rear has dimpled spoke holes. Perhaps a replacement rim was laced to the old hub, as the date codes on the Schwinn-Approved France hubs are correct for the bike "1-70" and "4-69".   (Assuming 1 = Jan Feb Mar and 4 = Oct Nov Dec)


----------



## juvela (Dec 9, 2022)

-----

sounds like you are doing most excellently without any advice from others!   😉 

my guess would be that the dimpled rim is the later of the two.

another check you could make would be the spoke heads.

Schwinn Approved spokes were made by Union Frondenberg and carry their logo on the heads.

you could check to see if the spokes on the front and rear wheels appear to be the same.


-----


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 9, 2022)

Thanks! The thread with the blue Super Sport that you posted filled in the blanks nicely!  I think you are right about the rims.  The front rim matches the ones on the blue Super Sport exactly.  I'll check the spokes as you suggested.  At this point, the replacement is part of the bike's history and I'll leave it  -probably been on there for 40 years or more.

I just need to sort out the correct bars.  I'm guessing that with an AVA stem, the correct bars are probably AVA also.


----------



## juvela (Dec 9, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> Thanks! The thread with the blue Super Sport that you posted filled in the blanks nicely!  I think you are right about the rims.  The front rim matches the ones on the blue Super Sport exactly.  I'll check the spokes as you suggested.  At this point, the replacement is part of the bike's history and I'll leave it  -probably been on there for 40 years or more.
> 
> I just need to sort out the correct bars.  I'm guessing that with an AVA stem, the correct bars are probably AVA also.




-----

yes, noticed that the bar on the stem/bar set you purchased appears to be steel while that of the blue example appears to be alloy.

was slightly surprised to see that it is Maes pattern.  would have expected a randonneur bend.  just goes to show me faulty "memory."  🙄

stem tip -

most AVA brand stems encountered "in the field" will exhibit 25.0mm clamps for french dimension AVA bars.

ones contract supplied to Schwinn would have 25.4mm clamps.

mismatches at this location can be unsafe.

-----


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 10, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> yes, noticed that the bar on the stem/bar set you purchased appears to be steel while that of the blue example appears to be alloy.
> 
> ...



Interesting. I just assumed that Schwinn used an AVA bar/stem combo.

The bars I purchased are off of a 1969 Varsity. I purchased them primarily for the brake levers and the Sierra Brown tape.

If I remember correctly, this Super Sport takes a 1" 22.2 quill.  I think they switched to the narrower 21.1 in 1971.  1970 was also the last year for the chrome fork and Huret dropouts on the Super Sport


----------



## juvela (Dec 10, 2022)

-----

Thanks very much for this information on the fork/headset/stem sizes.

Have more experience with the slightly later ones which were assembled with the contract supplied forks from Japan with the .833 steerers.

When mentally picturing the Continental/Super Sport/Sports Tourer models of the early 1970's I see them as coming with the GB stem/bar sets bearing the Schwinn "S" marking.

Philippe does the same thing as AVA apparently did.  Stems which are supplied with 22.2mm quills also have 25.4mm clamps rather than the metric dimension 25.0mm clamps.

Here are closeup pictures of a fork from a 1966 Super Sport. The crown is NERVEX pattern Nr. 6 and the ends are Huret forged Nr. 234 & Nr. 235.









-----


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 10, 2022)

Nice! I've never seen that particular fork before.  Here are some quick shots of mine.  Huret forged rear dropouts, but the fork crown is different and the dropouts are not Huret. It matches the fork of the blue '70 SS. Serial is C70204  -204th frame of March, 1970.

In '71, they went to the painted forks and stamped rear dropouts


----------



## juvela (Dec 10, 2022)

-----

Thank you.

Your crown appears Tange.

Should you have occasion to repack headset it shall afford opportunity to examine steerer.  There may be as many as three markings.  Possibles include JIS, Tange and T6.  Crown race seat may exhibit distinctive vertical splines.

Suspect fork contract supplied by Tange, who would have been the maker of the blades, steerer, crown and ends.


-----


----------



## bikerbluz (Dec 12, 2022)

Here is a Sierra brown Super Sport that I picked up several years ago…..


----------



## bikerbluz (Dec 12, 2022)

Looks like mine is March of 71, apologies for the poor pics. Just grabbed a couple right after unloading it. Thought it might help for comparison.


----------



## juvela (Dec 12, 2022)

bikerbluz said:


> Here is a Sierra brown Super Sport that I picked up several years ago…..
> 
> View attachment 1749891
> 
> ...






-----

Thanks for sharing your example.

Interesting to note it exhibits the early type Atom 440 pedal.

1971 was a transition year for this component - old stocks being used up before the newer variation put into use.

Also interesting to see that the GB stem/bar set came with a Maes pattern bend rather than the Randonneur one.

1971 evidently the first model year for Schwinn use of GB.


-----


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 12, 2022)

The headset was overhauled by my LBS within the last few years. Never thought to check for markings on the steerer at the time. It's easy enough to take apart, though. I have to loosen the headset anyway, as quick release cable hangers were added front and rear when the bike was converted to a tourist.  Fortunately, the originals were retained.

Nice '71 Super Sport! Sierra Brown is one of those colors that just captures the feel of the 70's, IMHO.  As Juvela mentioned, yours has some interesting parts with the transition.  I don't recall seeing GB Maes pattern bars on a Super Sport before.  CG is definitely March, 1971

That still leaves the mystery of what bars were used on the '69 / '70 Super Sports. Keeping my fingers crossed that the original bars/stem/levers for this bike turn up!


----------



## juvela (Dec 12, 2022)

-----

This 1960's era brochure page illustrates the

 various GB bends -





-----


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 12, 2022)

Very cool!  Looks like Velo Orange copied the All-Rounder and Comfort bars.


----------



## juvela (Dec 12, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> Very cool!  Looks like Velo Orange copied the All-Rounder and Comfort bars.




-----


AFAIK all-rounder was an established generic term prior to GB offering of stems & bars

GB got its start manufacturing aluminum patio furniture


---

Here is a vintage catalogue page showing some AVA bends -









-----


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 13, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> 
> AFAIK all-rounder was an established generic term prior to GB offering of stems & bars
> ...



Very cool! Thanks for posting.

 I did some searching around - the handlebars on this 1967 Super Sport are an exact match for the originals to my '70 Super Sport.

Do you think these are AVA bars? The stem on the '67 is an AVA. 

 I found these AVA bars on the auction site - the bend seems to match the ones on the '67, but the photos are not at the best angles. The last image is from the 1969 Schwinn catalog, for the Super Sport.


----------



## juvela (Dec 13, 2022)

-----

Good detective work on your part.  😉 

Be aware that the overwhelming majority of AVA bars encountered for sale will have come off of French produced cycles and as such will have a centre dimension of 25.0mm rather than the 25.4mm size one would expect to be employed by Schwinn.

They will likely have a breadth of 38cm which would be OEM correct but which many riders find somewhat narrow for comfort.

At the time of your example the thinking was to fit 38cm bars to all machines, even ones with 65cm and larger frames.

-----


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 13, 2022)

Thanks!  The seller claims 25.4mm clamp diameter for the bars, 40cm width. It's possible they are 38cm - could have measured them wrong  However, the AVA stem I purchased might be the smaller 25.0mm diameter.  Have to try it out.

38cm is narrow.  I tend to feel more comfortable with wider bars, likely due to riding mostly mountain bikes and hybrids. I rode with a 46cm bar on a road bike for a while.  

My goal with the Super Sport is to get it back to the factory configuration and do some light riding with it. It will not be an everyday rider.

I reached out again to see if the original bars had turned up. If they are still MIA, I will likely purchase these bars.   The AVA bars with this bend do not seem to turn up much.


----------



## juvela (Dec 13, 2022)

-----

Yes, its the age-old decision...

do you wish to make the machine as 100% ex-works as possible or will you make some small variations for the sake of fit/comfort...

there is of course no wrong decision   😃

"eets-a you bici"


---

note on measuring breadth -

trade convention for the measurement of drop bars is to measure centre-to-centre down at the bottom

this is what nearly all manufacturers follow

one big exception is Tecno Tubo Torino (3TTT) which measures overall width


-----


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 13, 2022)

Exactly.  No harm in modifications, especially if the original parts are retained.  The Super Sport just looks better with period correct drops/stem.  It rides great with the tourist set up, but it doesn't look right to my eye.  😀

I really appreciate all of your help and input!  I will keep you posted with any updates/progress.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Dec 15, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks very much for this information on the fork/headset/stem sizes.
> 
> ...



I know that pic.... That's one of my spare forks


----------



## schwinnman67 (Dec 15, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> Thanks!  I'll check that before taking them apart. The Atom pedals came off of this bike originally. Hopefully they are the correct earlier units with the threaded caps.
> 
> One thing I noticed is that while both rims are Weinmann alloy 27", the rear has dimpled spoke holes. Perhaps a replacement rim was laced to the old hub, as the date codes on the Schwinn-Approved France hubs are correct for the bike "1-70" and "4-69".   (Assuming 1 = Jan Feb Mar and 4 = Oct Nov Dec)



It is common on the older Super Sports to see a replacement rear wheel, seems they must get bent easily. I've been looking for one to put on my 66...


----------



## one-eyed sailor (Dec 16, 2022)

You guys rule, thank you.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 17, 2022)

schwinnman67 said:


> It is common on the older Super Sports to see a replacement rear wheel, seems they must get bent easily. I've been looking for one to put on my 66...



Interesting, thanks. Even the replacement rim has a couple of minor flat spots. It's often due to riding with low pressure


----------



## juvela (Dec 17, 2022)

-----

the older alloy wired-on rim models which were not of box construction and which lacked a hook bead were not very robust

things improved noticeably with the launch of models such as the Super Champion 58


-----


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 17, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> the older alloy wired-on rim models which were not of box construction and which lacked a hook bead were not very robust
> 
> ...



The Mavic Module E?  was also an early hook side clincher. The '77 Trek TX-700 that I bought from the original owner some years ago has these rims (27") on Campy Record hubs


----------



## juvela (Dec 17, 2022)

-----

"The Mavic Module E? was also an early hook side clincher. The '77 Trek TX-700 that I bought from the original owner some years ago has these rims (27") on Campy Record hubs"

---

yes, that is a very good one

launch too late by six or seven year to be period plausible for subject cycle


-----


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 17, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> "The Mavic Module E? was also an early hook side clincher. The '77 Trek TX-700 that I bought from the original owner some years ago has these rims (27") on Campy Record hubs"
> 
> ...



Interesting. I thought the Module E was a mid 70's  launch. The TX-700 was ordered from Trek by the original owners as a frame/fork and built up at her local bike shop, Hendrickson's in Santa Barbara CA.  She obviously made upgrades over the years.  This bike was featured in the gallery on the Vintage Trek website, including a nice write-up. However, the site does not come up anymore. I hope it is not defunct

This Trek would be worthy of a thread of its own, but I have a bit of a half-arsed build on it now, with thumbies, tourist bars, and Dia Compe levers.


----------



## juvela (Dec 17, 2022)

-----

evidently some misunderstanding

me mention of "subject cycle" refers to the 1970 Super Sport

-----


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 17, 2022)

Sorry about that.  I did get off topic bringing up the Trek 😁


----------

